# Live Edge Mesquite Table



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I made this entry/sofa/accent table from a curved mesquite slab. I incorporated a small relief carving in one corner. The voids were inlayed with pigmented resin. The legs are iron.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good, I'm not crazy about the legs but the wood is nice


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

What planer you run it through?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have been out of the woodworking efforts for years and mesquite was one of my favorites. The curved piece fits well with offset wall. Great job.

dick


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

JKD said:


> What planer you run it through?


 No Planer. Came straight from the mill and lots of belt sanding


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful work! You cats are sure getting some good looking planks.


----------

